# Campsites in Mataro, near Barcelona



## javea (Jun 8, 2007)

Visiting Barcelona later this year and thinking of stopping in Mataro and using train into the city. Anyone stayed at Camping Playasol and if so, what did you think of it as a base for a few days?


----------



## smithies (Jul 1, 2007)

*Barcelona*

Not familiar with North Barcelona , but we allways use Villanova Park same distance South of Barcelona, Nice big site lots of facilities, bus from site to train and then about 40 min into town....


----------



## javea (Jun 8, 2007)

Thanks very much Smithies - think I wil follow your lead.

Regards,

Mike


----------

